# easy finials



## Wildman (Dec 4, 2012)

Easy to learn how to turn finials between centers, with any scrap wood you have. Used 3/8” & ½” sharp gouges & thin parting tool to pare off waste to turn finials shown.  

With head/tailstock, support not worried about fingers or tools hitting the chuck. Can form any design detaisl want on a finial with tools already own. Learning how and when to cut & sand with additional support needed much safer.  After turning several different style finials between centers will make turning them in a chuck easier.

Turning finials in a chuck no big deal with tailstock support. Knowing when to remove that support and continue cutting or sanding is the trick. 

I didn’t use any special tools or fancy bevel angles to turn what you see here. Yes, there are better bevel angles and tools that make turning finials lot easier.  Plenty of videos and sites to learn more than showing and discussing in this thread. While don’t use their tool these two folks inspired me to try turning finials.    

Robert Rosand - Why Round Skews Are Best!
Cindy Drozda - The Fine Art of Woodturning - Artwork, Instruction and DVDs


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 4, 2012)

What are these finials for?


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice job, looks like the timber is Holly???
I don't think we have anything as white as that over here.
Thanks for the tips.

Bob.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 5, 2012)

Man and wife having trouble turning ornament finials in their chuck stopped by.  She has turned couple of pens husband never turned anything but good tool sharpener.  Gave little demo on turning finials between centers and chuck.  Just using normal spindle gouge to get basic shape and skew to turn tenon to size. 

The wood is actually yellow poplar.  Finials I turned for them just fire wood and no, not my best work. You really need to turn an ornament first to get finial proportions right.  

Did not post pictures of their finials they turned. Sent them away with plenty of wood to practice and bird house & bell ornaments to use as examples. Both like my wood turned bell clappers and will improve them using hobby shop beads and dowels.     

Hardest thing about finials is proportions, getting clean surface off tool, and not sanding away details. Turning finials between centers actually safer and easier for people just starting.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 5, 2012)

I just finished a work shop by Cindy Drozda and it was called a finial top box. Very cool
Lin.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 6, 2012)

This time of year people have turned some Christmas ornaments or thinking about them.  No, finials not right or necessary for every type or style of Christmas ornament. Whether turn long and complex or short and to the point finials do not really need a chuck or new tools and most of all fun. 

WoodCentral's Ornaments Gallery

I stress using spindle gouges & skew chisels already own to turn finials. Whether you turn between centers or use a chuck, all you really need is sharp tools. Learning slicing & scraping cuts, finger & tailstock support while turning and sanding comes easy with practice. Proportions not as easy to get right but come with practice too. 

No harm in modifying you spindle gouge to make life easier turning small thin finials but not always necessary. If you are a tool junkie certainly, buy some tools from Bob Rosand or Cindy Drozda.  Bob does list supplier & how to make your own ¼” skew. Cindy provides instructions on sharpening tools she sells.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Wildman for providing the link to Bob Rosand's site. I "borrowed" the deisgn for the round 1/4" mini gouge and made three(3) tools for myself. I was ready to pay Bob's $20 fee (good price) but just decided to quickly make my own since I plan on making some Christmas ornaments.

Regards,


----------



## Wildman (Dec 8, 2012)

Peter, how are those new tools working out?  I been wanting to buy or make my own ¼” round skew for years.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 8, 2012)

Wildman said:


> Peter, how are those new tools working out?  I been wanting to buy or make my own ¼” round skew for years.



They are working good for small stuff like finials and smaller turnings. I can't believe how easy they are to make and to sharpen. As I said, even if I had to purchase one at the $20 asking price, these are a good deal for a very useful tool.

Thanks again for the link.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 8, 2012)

*1/4" homemade turning tools*

Wildman, I got a little carried away and made more of these than I need. Varied the size and angle of the tools to make them more versatile.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 8, 2012)

Tools look great well done!


----------

